# Hesitation while turning a corner 1.4 auto



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hello all had my Cruze for 2 years now love the car somewhat trans is jerky. Yes its a 2011 LTZ RS 1.4 Auto with 29695 miles. I have started to notice a new problem as you approach a corner either right or left turn don't matter as you slow and turn corner without stopping and step back on gas when you get around the turn it lags like your not stepping on the gas a little then jumps forward like you floored the car. Never had a turbo before is this turbo lag or just a crap transmission shifts. post if you have same issues or should I make a dealer visit again. Thanks all


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

2012 cruze with an automatic, does not act like that at all. That is not turbo lag, the car doesn't really have any. You could adjust when you are getting back into the gas a bit sooner to compensate for the transmissions delayed response, or instead of being completely off the gas keep a light foot on it while slowing down for a corner.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Jewel Red 5 said:


> Hello all had my Cruze for 2 years now love the car somewhat trans is jerky. Yes its a 2011 LTZ RS 1.4 Auto with 29695 miles. I have started to notice a new problem as you approach a corner either right or left turn don't matter as you slow and turn corner without stopping and step back on gas when you get around the turn it lags like your not stepping on the gas a little then jumps forward like you floored the car. Never had a turbo before is this turbo lag or just a crap transmission shifts. post if you have same issues or should I make a dealer visit again. Thanks all


Check the spark plug gaps. This is a known and widely reported issue on this board with cars that were shipped with under-gapped spark plugs.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

I have this happen occasionally. It is always because the transmission is downshifting from the speed change and I caught it before it fully engaged the lower gear. My driving style adjusted to it so that it is a rarity now.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

GoldenCruze said:


> I have this happen occasionally. It is always because the transmission is downshifting from the speed change and I caught it before it fully engaged the lower gear. My driving style adjusted to it so that it is a rarity now.


I think you nailed this issue & would explain why it seems random. If one were to start turning on to a street at 30MPH with a 2012 automatic it would be in 5th gear, but if your speed dropped below 27MPH it would automatically downshift to 4th. The 4th gear downshift sometimes is sharp & quick but if you are slowing down off the gas the shift can seem to drag along as the car starts to compression brake. 

Trying to give the car gas while this is happening would get a much longer delayed response. The fix would take the corner faster or slow down more before the turn.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Jewel Red 5 said:


> Hello all had my Cruze for 2 years now love the car somewhat trans is jerky. Yes its a 2011 LTZ RS 1.4 Auto with 29695 miles. I have started to notice a new problem as you approach a corner either right or left turn don't matter as you slow and turn corner without stopping and step back on gas when you get around the turn it lags like your not stepping on the gas a little then jumps forward like you floored the car. Never had a turbo before is this turbo lag or just a crap transmission shifts. post if you have same issues or should I make a dealer visit again. Thanks all



Jewel Red 5,
If you feel there is a problem with your Cruze I would recommend that you contact your dealer and have them look into this for you. Please keep me posted on this and if you have any other questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

